# Forgive me lord, I have sinned



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Forgive me lord, I have sinned


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh come on  

wHATS wrong .......  

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

all thats missing is your protech sticker on top. :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG, that must be temporary? I have some customers that cannot afford to have a good job done, for these customers I offer to take payments.

:thumbup:

but good job on caulking and you gave us a good laugh!!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

She refused anything other than just replacing the stems and seats(the slum lord that is). Actually this was an upsell. She just wanted me to put in washers and nothing else. I would ordinarily walk from a job like this but times are tough right now for me so I caved. I feel dirty now. 

I gave a ridiculously low price for a valve replacement (only $200 more than the rebuild) with a warranty and she just would not do it. I would have rather done the valve dirt cheap just to avoid this abortion but she wouldn't do it.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Protech said:


> She refused anything other than just replacing the stems and seats(the slum lord that is). Actually this was an upsell. She just wanted me to put in washers and nothing else. I would ordinarily walk from a job like this but times are tough right now for me so I caved. I feel dirty now.
> 
> I gave a ridiculously low price for a valve replacement (only $200 more than the rebuild) with a warranty and she just would not do it. I would have rather done the valve dirt cheap just to avoid this abortion but she wouldn't do it.


Slumlords....I hate 'em. I have one landlord customer that is really cool. He always pays for the proper repairs, and never complains. I wish they were all like him. The rest are scum-sucking low-lifes, I get a credit card over the phone before going out to any strange slumlord that calls.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Protech said:


> She refused anything other than just replacing the stems and seats(the slum lord that is). Actually this was an upsell. She just wanted me to put in washers and nothing else. I would ordinarily walk from a job like this but times are tough right now for me so I caved. I feel dirty now.
> 
> I gave a ridiculously low price for a valve replacement (only $200 more than the rebuild) with a warranty and she just would not do it. I would have rather done the valve dirt cheap just to avoid this abortion but she wouldn't do it.


Na, don't feel dirty, Feel good knowing at least they had you fix something, I have had slumlords that would not fix anything ...at all...and you made some money as well in this tough time, so that's good as well


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

i went to a call, the handyman removed the wall mount faucet and installed a couple hose bibbs for the kitchen sink because the galv was bad in the wall, I shut the building down and refused to turn it back on until the landlord made the correct repairs so the tenants could have a proper sink faucet instead of hose bibbs.

that was the first and last time i worked for him. some tenants are the root cause of problems, others are not, they are just victims


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Slum lords, are a piece of work, I guess they are all the same. Cheap.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow thats when I smash out the tile put in a new valve and then tell the slumlord I dont do tilework!:yes:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Well done to you. At least the tenants have reasonable taps to use now! :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Protech said:


> She refused anything other than just replacing the stems and seats(the slum lord that is). Actually this was an upsell.]




You didn't have the rest of the trim?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

In its day (70’s) the Sayco faucet was a pretty decent faucet. They were one of the only companies that had seats washers and O-ring replacements inside the handles. When washer less faucets started Elger purchased the Sayco faucet company and ruined them. Then Briggs bought them out.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That's funny stuff.. Just put in the fine print to cover your oss..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*you went too far.. and did too much.....*

I think you did too much for her...

I keep a couple of old vice grips in my truck
for those extra tight ass-ho/es you come across

you could have saved yourself a good set of handles


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL with the title of this thread I expected to see a mess of hackbites!


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Epox said:


> Slum lords, are a piece of work, I guess they are all the same. Cheap.


True that!


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> I think you did too much for her...
> 
> I keep a couple of old vice grips in my truck
> for those extra tight ass-ho/es you come across
> ...


*Universal handles! Looks good, chrome finish matches tile too.*


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

vinpadalino said:


> That's funny stuff.. Just put in the fine print to cover your oss..


Since this thread was created in 2008 I think it might be too late to add fine print.


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

house plumber said:


> Since this thread was created in 2008 I think it might be too late to add fine print.


I dont know about that point if you think about it the vise grips are probably cheaper than the handles and stems!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Cod forgives you. I know this because it was the last words he spoke before I dropped the basket of cod filets into the boiling fryer of Canola oil.

Fish-n-Chips for dinner tonight.:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I buy the whole rebuilid kits for @ $60.00, they couldn't even go that?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Damn I just got dispatched and double damn they called me back to do more slumwork. Again I feel the, nervous anxiety, cold sweats and piercing pain. Again I will have to set these people strait! Why oh why me, I just found another ****show gone sideways and at some point that **** is gonna hit the fan! 


Pilot light is a poet and didnt know it .... We have all been there!


----------

